# Hoyt HPX or Ion-X



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

You're just getting into recurve archery, and you're looking at the most expensive American made riser available? 

Look, I'm just being straight with you. I'd say that the vast majority of compound archers who try recurve never last more than a year. Get a good used setup and see if you like it first. That would be my advice. 

I've seen more than my share of guys who dropped serious coin on Hoyt risers and limbs and all the accessories only to sell them for half the price less than a year later. 

If nothing else, look at a good ILF compatible riser. It will give you many more options as you proceed.


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

You could basically get a gmx and excel limbs for about the same price or a little less the price of those risers. Then you would have a world class riser a Hoyt if that is important to you and more upgrade options down the road if you decide to stick with it.
Cedrake


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> You're just getting into recurve archery, and you're looking at the most expensive American made riser available?
> 
> Look, I'm just being straight with you. I'd say that the vast majority of compound archers who try recurve never last more than a year. Get a good used setup and see if you like it first. That would be my advice.
> 
> ...


shhhhhhhhh

where do you think I get lots of my bows and limbs for my club!!!


But you are right

BTW I like the ION better than the HPX. I got the ION tuned in an hour. I don't know if I ever really got the HPX flying the way I wanted. I did use it to win the state field shooting Rick's arrows. but there wasn't any real competition and my score was a bit puny


----------



## texaschef (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I guess I should meantion that I grew up shooting recurve. I just never dealt with the equipment side. I use compound to hunt, not to compete.

Why not spend a bit extra and get a riser for the long haul? Why must I spend money on something I will grow out of?

Like the original question said, which would you prefer and why?

Thanks for ALL input. Your guidance will make me better.


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

texaschef said:


> Thanks for the information. I guess I should meantion that I grew up shooting recurve. I just never dealt with the equipment side. I use compound to hunt, not to compete.
> 
> *Why not spend a bit extra and get a riser for the long haul? Why must I spend money on something I will grow out of?*Like the original question said, which would you prefer and why?
> 
> Thanks for ALL input. Your guidance will make me better.


I for one think like you! I don't like learning on cheap equipment that I probably will have to relearn on better equipment, I don't have time for that! If I had the money I would do the same but not necessarily with Hoyt although I do own top end Hoyt compound target bow.

In the end going cheap alway cost more money. I don't equip myself for failure!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Texaschef,

I'm rarely in the knee jerk 'go for the cheaper solution' camp - but some of the advice here to 'go used' in the beginning is good advice (don't ask me how I know), and it's mostly not (I don't think) about the money. It's about the 'fit'. For one thing, all riser grip geometries are not the same. Sometimes the prince is the first toad you kiss, sometimes he's down the line a bit.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, planning for the long haul is very reasonable - once you know there will BE a "long haul."


----------



## texaschef (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks limbwalker!


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

texaschef said:


> Once again this newbie needs some help, so I look to your expertise!
> 
> I am wanting to get into Olympic Archery. I want to get the best riser I can afford and slowly upgrade the limbs. I was all set on the HPX, but have heard good things about the Ion-X. Unfortantly the local archery shops only stock compound and hunting recurves (limited choices). So I would be ordering without handling. Not ideal, I know.
> 
> ...


Your strategy has a flaw. Slowly upgrading your limbs will cost you quite a bit extra for each pair of limbs until you get to your final draw weight with either the HPX or ION which use the Formula limb attachment system rather than the ILF standard. Price of the Formula Excel limbs is about double what you'd pay for decent fiberglass / wood limbs in ILF. The draw weight adjustment range of the ILF bow will be higher too, so you can buy fewer limbs or start at an even lower draw weight than you would otherwise. No one makes limbs in the hundred-dollar range for the Formula fitting but you can buy cheap Kaya and Win and Win SF limbs for ILF that work quite well.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

I have both the HPX and the ION-X. The Ion-x has less vibration after the shot. If you have the money, get what you want. I came from a bicycling before this hobby and archery is CHEAP compared to what I was spending in bikes. 

Yes, you will spend more on Hoyt versus a Korean brand. BUT I've never regretted getting what I want with Hoyt and have been super happy with the performance of their products.


----------

